
React Training's Advanced React.js Patterns Videos Now Free - ryanflorence
http://reacttraining.com/patterns
======
eadz
My favorite react talk of all time ( as as beginner, which I was back then )
was by one of the react training staff, Michael Jackson, who gave it at the
London React Meetup back in 2015 or so.

It seems to be the same material as the Imperative v. Declarative ( <Tone /> )
lecture, and I highly recommend it as a mental model to keep in mind when
programming in React.

I like this series because it's not 'how to program in react' but more really
awesome design patterns and how to use them to better architect your apps.

~~~
timbuckley
Here's a direct link to the Imperative vs Declarative video.[0]

[0] [https://courses.reacttraining.com/courses/advanced-
react/lec...](https://courses.reacttraining.com/courses/advanced-
react/lectures/3059286)

------
hasperdi
It's not free. Some videos are free to watch, but the others, including the
exercises are behind a $249 paywall. The title is misleading.

~~~
zeta_
The main videos are free, the intros, exercises, and solutions are behind a
paywall.

But I agree that this is a little misleading

~~~
ryanflorence
Sorry about that, meant to say "lectures" not "videos" ... But I mean ... the
videos for every pattern is free, so if we're gonna split hairs the title is
correct!

------
hyeomans
Thanks for these! Are you planning to open up intros and exercises?

~~~
ryanflorence
Not any time soon, gotta pay the bills somehow! :P

------
slimpdx
Just ran through one of the lectures. Really high quality, thanks :)

------
dogdot
Is there a download link so I can watch them offline?

------
jimmy2020
do you consider $249 free?

~~~
ryanflorence
Jimmy. Jimmy 2020, my man. Did you click the link? Did you notice how every
link on the page links to a free video? Did you see the paragraph at the top
of the page explaining that these free videos are part of a larger course?

No? Huh.

------
andrewkfiedler
Thank you!

